# Looking to move to England - Meet people, tips and tricks



## satin3` (Nov 28, 2010)

I am a 23 year old Canadian considering moving to and working in England/the UK. I have a Bachelors Degree in History and am working as an administrator at a bank. My dad was born in Scotland in the early 60s. I'm really excited/anxious to do this but don't know where to start! I'm currently looking for people who can provide me with advice or information about where to start - how difficult it is to get a job, etc. How much money should I save up ahead of time? When is the best time to go?

Also, if there is anyone out there in my age group who is looking to do the same thing (move to the UK from North America) message me and maybe we can provide each other some support.


----------



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there,

I am 23 as well, coming from Canada, planning on moving to England for a year or two. I have a BA in Kinesiology. That's really my only advantage though, I have no family connections to Britain besides some distant cousin living in Scotland, I think.

Unfortunately I have no advice as I'm still in the planning stages as well. Good luck with your journey though!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

satin3` said:


> I am a 23 year old Canadian considering moving to and working in England/the UK. I have a Bachelors Degree in History and am working as an administrator at a bank. My dad was born in Scotland in the early 60s. I'm really excited/anxious to do this but don't know where to start! I'm currently looking for people who can provide me with advice or information about where to start - how difficult it is to get a job, etc. How much money should I save up ahead of time? When is the best time to go?
> 
> Also, if there is anyone out there in my age group who is looking to do the same thing (move to the UK from North America) message me and maybe we can provide each other some support.


If your father has British citizenship and was married to your mother when you were born, then you are a British citizen by descent, which gives you right of abode in UK - absolute right to settle in UK. Just apply for your passport with documentary evidence, such as your birth certificate, your father's birth certificate and your parents' marriage certificate. Otherwise you are eligible for ancestry visa on the ground of having a UK-born grandparent.
There is no official requirement abount funds needed - you can literally turn up at UK border just with your British passport, no questions asked. But realistically you should have at least enough money to survive 6 months without income, about 10,000 to 12,000 pounds (16,000 to 19,000 Cdn$). Head for big cities where there are more jobs and start applying. Job situation is pretty bad and competition keen, and your lack of UK experience will not help, but you can start with a low skill job and then look for something better once you get your feet under the table.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would recommend that you head into a large city and have about 6-8 months of emergency savings just to be safe. You should also start looking for jobs before arriving and register with temp and employment agencies (the more the merrier as it would help with your options in term of finding a job).


----------



## princessmeg1328 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,
I'm 22 and I'm also thinking of moving to England within the next year. Some of the things that I've done are mostly looking at which visa I qualify for. I don't know if you've found the points based calculator for the different types of visas. I can send you the link in a private message if you want it.
You could also consider looking into long term visas. I have a bunch of websites that I've been looking at. If you want them, just let me know. I'm sorry I couldn't be more help, but I've really only just started my research in trying to move.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Do EU Nationals(Portuguese) require a work permit too work in UK???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

R666 said:


> Do EU Nationals(Portuguese) require a work permit too work in UK???


No. Just bring your passport or official identity card.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Joppa!
And what happen's next? Can u just start working directly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

R666 said:


> Thanks Joppa!
> And what happen's next? Can u just start working directly


For you the procedure is the same as British citizens. Contact Jobcentre Plus to apply for your national insurance number, which you need when you start work. There is no registration scheme like it exists in many European countries, so no resident permit, local register etc. When you get a job, just give them your NI number and tell them it's your first job in UK. This sorts out your tax position.


----------

